

Tell HN: Atlassian now offers $10 licenses for most products. (for small teams) - Timothee
http://www.atlassian.com/starter/?10dollarseach

======
jeremyw
Wow, this reads less like freemium and more that they're using enterprise
customers to bludgeon innovation out of the market. This new pricing is a
pretty big step function, $10 for 10 users, $1,200 for 11 users.

While I like JIRA and have recommended it to many clients, this move is not
just to feed the future sales funnel, but attempt to raze competition. Makes
me sad for the cool startups (i.e. not Atlassian or Fog Creek) in this area.

~~~
dminor
Out of curiosity, which startups?

I'm not sure this changes anyone's chances though -- bug tracking was already
a bit crowded. They're probably going after the trac users.

------
lowkey
We are using Confluence Wiki, Jira Issue Tracking, and Greenhopper for release
planning and love it but I can attest even with only a few users Confluence
requires more memory than a small 256meg slice can offer. We are on a 512meg
slice with Chunkhost and are planning to upgrade to a 1gig slice due to
performance issues.

Still, $10 each for 10 users is a great offer.

------
jeduan
Honest question: how are these products better than, for example redmine and
MediaWiki, if using them for personal/small team purposes?

~~~
teamonkey
I (and a few others) posted a reply to this question in a similar thread from
a few days ago. Here's the link.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=867439>

------
ianlevesque
Except for Clover...the one I care about.

------
Timothee
The counterpart is that they killed the personal licenses, but $10 for that
kind of software is very cheap anyway.

------
labria
About half a year ago they sold JIRA licenses for 5 users for $5, for some
kind of charity.

------
tomjen2
Sadly, they require a host with J2EE, since it is written using JSP.

It doesn't matter if you have a company, but for a hobby project that kind of
kills it.

~~~
jacquesm
Why ? Tomcat costs just as much as apache/php/python/perl costs.

~~~
tomjen2
Well yes, but I have been unable to find a host for tomcat the way you could
find a host for, say php.

Quite understandable for the market they operate in, but a bit unfortunate for
the hobby projects that might benefit from them.

~~~
jacquesm
slicehost:

<http://www.slicehost.com/>

$20 / month, full root access. Install tomcat and off you go.

That's cheaper than most bad habits ;)

~~~
jpcx01
a tomcat web app with database will choke and die on 256megs of ram

~~~
jacquesm
Depends on the number of users. If it is a hobbysite then I'm expecting that
you have very little traffic (on the order of a few hundred uniques per day).
If you go above that slap some google ads on it, reinvest what you make with
those in your server and you'll be doing just fine. By the time you reach $80
/ month (and that's only $2.75 / day) you can afford to lease a dedicated
server, with as much ram as you care to buy, that's a one time expense.

And you'll still be out only what little bit there is between whatever you
make and whatever it costs to get a dedicated server even if you decide to get
one from day one.

Hobbies cost money.

edit: hey downmodders, how is _your_ tomcat instance running ? Mine is doing
ok:

21747 ? Sl 94:33 /usr/java/default/bin/java
-Djava.util.logging.manager=org.apache.juli.ClassLoaderLogManager
-Djava.util.logging.config.file=/usr/local/tomcat/conf/logging.properties
-Djava.endorsed.dirs=/usr/local/tomcat/endorsed -classpath
:/usr/local/tomcat/bin/bootstrap.jar -Dcatalina.base=/usr/local/tomcat
-Dcatalina.home=/usr/local/tomcat -Djava.io.tmpdir=/usr/local/tomcat/temp
org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap start

